

Why is every technology being declared Dead? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/04/why-is-everything-being-declared-dead.html

======
febeling
Declaring something dead is just the most readily available form of
criticizing. Being critcal makes you appear competent without too much effort.
And if you cannot follow the critizing person's judgement he/she can still
look down on you and pretend to have just higher standards. It's a well-known
trick in the corp world, and I have seen it described in books as well. That's
why doers are weak in bigger companies, because most things you do are easily
attackable, in their early feeble stages. And you just deliver something
others can be critical to boost themselves.

------
philh
Without having read any of the "x is dead" articles in question, I assume it's
just a snowclone title used to draw in readers. "dead" simply means "less
alive than (it used to be/some people think it is/it ought to be if it wants
to grow stronger)".

Some of these articles will probably be worth reading, others will just be
publicity grabbers. But that's orthogonal to the title.

~~~
stcredzero

        X is Dead.
        X Considered Harmful.
        Why X is the next Y.
        How X dies.
        Just in case anyone is still using X for Y
        X doesn't know Y, does something that sounds shocking
        X or Y concerning Lisp
        Is X a systemic risk?
    

Any others? I wonder how the Y Combinator story generator would differ from
the Slashdot one?

<http://www.bbspot.com/toys/slashtitle/index.html>

~~~
davidw
"X is a ponzi scheme" has been popular as of late, too.

------
dejb
It is an overstatement designed to attract attention at the expense of more
considered and truthful statements. Like other forms of lying it should be
discouraged.

------
trapper
Nothing is dying. Its just becoming easier to use the right tool for the job
and coordinate lots of different systems, making any one tool easy to get rid
of if it doesn't suit.

